# #TOPIC: Power Network at JLT and Marina! What do you think???



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

[EDIT! After all this discussions about power lines which were posted in the jumeirah village thread, i decided to split this thread and create a new one about discussions on power lines

feel free to discuss what you like or don't like about this]

EDITED BY DUBAI-LOVER




When I used to work at the power plant in Jebel Ali, one of the first things I asked them waas why the Overhead Electricity cables hadnt been put underground, seeing as how the whole area was being developed. Sadly enough, I was told that there were no plans at all in the near future to relocate the overhead cables or place them underground as they were too close to the power plant and need to be easily accessible incase of a fault. 

Even in areas like Towar and Qusais, you will find them running along side 5 storey buildings. It looks odd, but I think they have to be kept that way.

Sad, but true!

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

that's really sad, becuase it really looks crappy and all of the prokects down there have a view on these

but i really guess they will do something, even if it takes time


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> that's really sad, becuase it really looks crappy and all of the prokects down there have a view on these
> 
> but i really guess they will do something, even if it takes time


They might eventually, but even people that live on the west end of Dubai Marina habe a very clear view of Jebel Ali Power Plant. And its not very pretty. That is Dubais main power plant and it will be around for a very, very long time. So good luck to all those poor people that have to look at their windows and look at that. :runaway:

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't mind the power lines as much as the power plant. Especially if you bought an apartment in the Marina and you are looking STRAIGHT at it


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> I don't mind the power lines as much as the power plant. Especially if you bought an apartment in the Marina and you are looking STRAIGHT at it


which unfortunately, a fair few people will be! And on days when the air is clear, they will be able to look right into Dubal and the rest of JAFZ.....Lucky them!

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Does it has an affect like the mobile coverage antennas on the people


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> Does it has an affect like the mobile coverage antennas on the people


ONLY if ur living directly underneath them. Driving by has no affect, but prolonged exposure UNDER overhead cables can cause serious damage.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks very usfull information.

Its not only those things which annoyes people, also the cement factory which is near al quoz area, I wonder when they will remove it.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> Does it has an affect like the mobile coverage antennas on the people


What do they do??


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

there is a lot of old stuff around. not only at marina jlt area
on jumeirah beach road there are a lot of decayed houses that look really bad. i've mentioned it once. have a look at the area behind beach road when you leave "the village center" mall.
but even at jb road there are a lot of old houses that spoil the scenery


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> What do they do??


To make wot I was going to say seem more official, i decided to look it up for u:

"By far the cheapest way to transport electricity is by means of overhead cables, supported by large transmission towers or pylons. The towers themselves do not give off electromagnetic fields. It is the cables that are strung between them which emit magnetic and electric fields. The electric field is proportional to the line voltage, while the magnetic field depends on the load current. Typically, high voltage transmission lines carry high current and therefore give off both high electric and high magnetic fields.

Most 132kV and all lower voltage lines (e.g. 33kV, 11kV, 415 volts and 230 volts) are owned by the power companies. These may be British or international companies. There are two types of field produced by the powerlines. The electric field depends on the voltageand is there all the time, the magnetic field is caused by electric current flowing when people use electrical power and can therefore vary considerably.

Electric fields reduce with distance and are also stopped by most building materials. Electric fields from powerlines do not present a problem in a house, but they may be too high in a garden. In about 50% of the houses we have surveyed, we found high electric fields inside the house, caused by the way the houses were wired. When you get high electric and magnetic fields together, the health risk has been found to increase by a factor of up to 11-fold. We recommend you measure the EMF field levels.

For all practical purposes magnetic fields cannot be stopped and will travel through the walls of nearby buildings as if they were not there.
If you live within 200 metres from the cables between pylons, you may be living in fields which could affect you. High power lines may need greater clearance, some low power lines may need less, depending on factors such as how large the load is and whether the load is balanced. We strongly recommend you measure the EMF field levels.

Recent research at Bristol University shows that the electric fields surrounding overhead cables cause air ionisation, charging fine aerosols and particles which can include carcinogens (cancer-producing substances), which are then wind-blown or carried in the rain up to 500 metres or more down wind of a 400 kV electricity transmission line. They also charge these particles making them more likely to stick in your lungs.

We do not believe it is safe for children to play near high-voltage overhead lines above 11kV, especially with the new concerns about electric field aerosol effects. Evidence also shows that magnetic fields over 0.2 microtesla (200 nanotesla (nT), or 2 milliGauss (mG)) is associated with a doubling of the incidence of childhood leukaemia.

Underground powerline cables: The electric fields will be zero as they are screened by earth, concrete, sand etc. The magnetic fields are very high near to the cable, higher than from overhead cables because they are closer to you. They fall off more rapidly than the fields from overhead wires, because the cables are closer together and cancel out each other's effects more quickly.

Although research has shown there is an increased risk of illness in high fields, most people, including most children will not be seriously affected by them. It is important not to panic, but to take reasonable precautions.
Since 1979, there has been a lot of research into the effect that power-frequency electromagnetic fields have on human and animal health. This was triggered by an American study (Wertheimer & Leeper) that linked childhood leukaemia with living near to high power electricity wires. Most research has identified an increased risk of ill-health due to living or working in higher than average electromagnetic fields.

The health problems associated with these fields are cancer, especially childhood leukaemia, depression, Alzheimer's Disease and cognitive degeneration, (specifically memory and concentration loss), cot death, ME, electrical sensitivity, and other less serious effects. Research has been done on power-frequency electric and magnetic fields, looking at pylons, substations, occupational exposure, and electrical appliances in the home."

Thats all the problems they can cause in a nut-shell. Dont pack ur bags just yet all of u in South Dubai, u r all still a fair distance from them pylons. U r safe for now!

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> there is a lot of old stuff around. not only at marina jlt area
> on jumeirah beach road there are a lot of decayed houses that look really bad. i've mentioned it once. have a look at the area behind beach road when you leave "the village center" mall.
> but even at jb road there are a lot of old houses that spoil the scenery


Those sort of things are common in any major Metropolis. Even in cities like NewYork and London, u will find old districts of the city that have some seriously bad looking and abandoned warehouses or homes. Its natural and its officially called Urban Decay. 

The old houses are not as bad when compared to hideous power plants, overhead cables and cement factories.

I especially hate that "temporary" cement factory by Junction 5. Pity the Marina Residents that have to wake up to the sound of that every morning. hno:

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> there is a lot of old stuff around. not only at marina jlt area
> on jumeirah beach road there are a lot of decayed houses that look really bad. i've mentioned it once. have a look at the area behind beach road when you leave "the village center" mall.
> but even at jb road there are a lot of old houses that spoil the scenery


Very true, especially part of Jumeirah Beach Road around Umm Suqeim. When we had visitors fly into the country, we showed them around Jumeirah/Umm Suqeim and when they kept seeing the old looking buildings they kept wondering why this was called an upscale district!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

I am sure that someday all those staff will be removed.

Back to the subject, I wonder how much does it cost these villas, does anyone has an idea. It looks very private.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Face81 said:


> To make wot I was going to say seem more official, i decided to look it up for u:.........


Thanks for the info, is there any company here in Dubai that could check the fields in your house for you?
Suddenly the power lines seem a bit too close


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Shaheen said:


> I am sure that someday all those staff will be removed.
> 
> Back to the subject, I wonder how much does it cost these villas, does anyone has an idea. It looks very private.



Starts from around Dhs2.3million or so for a 2bed townhouse


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

there's another one at junction 6 at marina phase 1, in the middle of this crappy roundabout right next to phase 1
hope they will demolish this "provisional one" (i hope it is) soon and build a new 2-lane szr overfly with roundabout
when j islands and emirates living and jlt will be finsihed, there will be the biggest chaos on earth. it already is a big chaos down there. sometimes you need 15 minutes to get the way up to the overfly roundabout :rant:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

juiced said:


> Thanks for the info, is there any company here in Dubai that could check the fields in your house for you?
> Suddenly the power lines seem a bit too close


No problem mate. I found some more scary info while I was doing some reading on the subject myself:

"Perhaps the most dangerous, damaging form of pollution facing Americans every minute of every day is invisible, soundless, and cannot be touched or felt. It is electromagnetic field radiation (EMF) and it is emanating from virtually every single electrical appliance, computer, electric wire, and especially high voltage lines (overhead and buried), which are carrying current. EMF is specifically causing cancer in children and in older adults and may be triggering countless other immune deficiency and psychological diseases and disorders in anyone in close proximity. Make no mistake about it: electric fields are bad news for your health and can be killers.

The government of Sweden funded an official, massive study of the effects of electric fields from overhead power lines on 500,000 people over a period of 25 years and found overwhelming evidence that electric fields generated cancer in children at 4 times the normal rate and tripled the rate in adults. Sweden lists electromagnetic fields (EMF) as Class 2 Carcinogens, right along with tobacco.

As far back as 1979, University of Colorado epidemiologist Nancy Wertheimer, Ph.D., firmly established a connection between low-voltage power lines in residential neighborhoods and instances of childhood leukemia. Her study showed that children living near these ordinary backyard variety power lines had three times the likelihood of developing childhood cancer. Larger gauge, high voltage transmission lines pose a much greater danger than typical backyard lines. Since then, many other studies have confirmed her findings and substantiated the link between 60hz AC electromagnetic radiation and increased risk of leukemia, lymphomas, and cancer of the brain and nervous system. Many scientists warn people not to live within 200 yards of high voltage power lines. Of 35 international research studies on electric field radiation, 33 established a conclusive link between brain tumors, leukemia, and other forms of cancer.

Scientists in Russia have done more studies on EMF than any other country and for decades have been reporting that electric fields cause high blood pressure, chronic stress effects, immune system dysfunction, changes in white and red blood cell counts, increased metabolism, chronic fatigue disorders, and headaches.

In 1990, The American Journal of Epidemiology published a study on the use of electric blankets which demonstrated "a quadrupling in the risk of brain tumors among children whose mothers slept under electric blankets during the first trimester of pregnancy."

Other studies report a clear linkage between EMF exposure and illnesses such as immune disorders, brain wave modification, and many other serious physical and psychological abnormalities and deficiencies. "

If I were u, i ud get on the phone to EMAAR and DEWA first thing tomorrow morning (or on saturday) and voice your concerns. It is quite scary now that I think about it. There are thousands of people living in that area. Does DEWA even realise the dangers of being in such close proximity to them pylons? :eek2:

Here is DEWA's telephone # for u: 04 - 324 44 44 

This is a really MAJOR issue for the entire area. I am surprised that no-one brought this up sooner.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> there's another one at junction 6 at marina phase 1, in the middle of this crappy roundabout right next to phase 1
> hope they will demolish this "provisional one" (i hope it is) soon and build a new 2-lane szr overfly with roundabout
> when j islands and emirates living and jlt will be finsihed, there will be the biggest chaos on earth. it already is a big chaos down there. sometimes you need 15 minutes to get the way up to the overfly roundabout :rant:


I know that we have been over this before:rant:, but just look at Junction 5 after they closed off Road 331 (leading to Dubai College from SZR).....ITS A DISASTER. The traffic in Dubai is nightmarish at times! :rant:

God help us all during the DSF and with the new location of the Global Village on Emirates Road, who knows what joys lie in store for us commuters? :bash:

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well i've been talking about this all the time, but nobody seems to care, even not on this forum, until today 
so guys, you better take this serious, also you municipality people!

i knew it's carcinogenic

it's unhealthy and looks ugly

btw: very interesting article. thanks for your research


----------

